# waterless toilets?



## db2469 (Jun 11, 2012)

If the SHTF and anarchy prevails, wouldn't the town sewer also become disabled? Since I don't have a septic tank, what would I use for a toilet if I was forced to stay in my home? Is there a good waterless toilet on the market? Or would I need to use the basic toilet seat over a bucket setup?
DB


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Do some research on commercial composting toilets if you're looking for a long term solution. Sawdust toilets are a type of composting toilet that is easy to store and doesn't require any installation. Commercial "porta-potties" like those sold in sporting goods stores are a little "classier" but only temporary fixes at best. If nothing else is available use a bucket.

Whatever you decide on, theyll all need emptied at some point. In the old days they had "night soil" businesses. These were people who came and emptied city outhouses, etc. for a fee. If things got really bad it might be a lucrative business venture!  :ignore:


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

In a pinch, a 5 gallon plastic bucket, kitty litter, and garbage bags, works well.


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

All of the above will work but, as someone already said they are short term. Even an outhouse will only last so long if it is not cleaned out.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

Out houses were set over a pit. The pit needed to be at least four foot deep. About once a year the out house was moved to a new pit ,( usually right next to it and the dirt from the new hole was used to fill in the old pit. It took at least five years for the contents of a pit to decompost to where it would be safe to uncover or dig there again.

In citys the outhouse was fitted with a tray that was emptyed weekly by a contractor who sold the contents to a black powder mfg. company. They used the fececs to make salt peter .


----------



## Ration-AL (Apr 18, 2012)

mosquitomountainman said:


> Do some research on commercial composting toilets if you're looking for a long term solution. Sawdust toilets are a type of composting toilet that is easy to store and doesn't require any installation. Commercial "porta-potties" like those sold in sporting goods stores are a little "classier" but only temporary fixes at best. If nothing else is available use a bucket.
> 
> Whatever you decide on, theyll all need emptied at some point. In the old days they had "night soil" businesses. These were people who came and emptied city outhouses, etc. for a fee. If things got really bad it might be a lucrative business venture!  :ignore:


well, you go even further back than that, in Europe they used to just chuck it out the windows and into the streets, this is where the invention of high heels comes from, was to keep the little ladies and gentleman's feet up above the wash, as well as the gentlemanly thing todo was to walk on the inside of the promenade so the ladies would be less likely to get splashed with the contents of the chamber pots, and is also partly the reason for the big wide brimmed hats of the time as well, lol......let's just hope we all don;t go back to that, haha


> In medieval European cities, chamber pots were emptied directly into the streets. New fashions and courtesies evolved -- gentlemen wore high heels to protect their long trousers from the filth and broad brimmed hats to protect their heads from excrement flying out second-story windows. Ladies walked close to the buildings, where they were less likely to receive a direct hit.


http://greywateraction.org/content/history-sewers

what about burn pits like that are used in the military? just dig a massive hole, filler up, then light'r up and call it good, seems like you wouldn't have to burn all that often and it's better then waiting 5 years


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

All you realy need is three corn cobbs.

Two red ones and a white one.

You use a red one first and then you use a white one to see if you need another red one !


----------



## paguy (Jun 8, 2012)

Or you could use three sea shells.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Ration-AL said:


> well, you go even further back than that, in Europe they used to just chuck it out the windows and into the streets, this is where the invention of high heels comes from, was to keep the little ladies and gentleman's feet up above the wash, as well as the gentlemanly thing todo was to walk on the inside of the promenade so the ladies would be less likely to get splashed with the contents of the chamber pots, and is also partly the reason for the big wide brimmed hats of the time as well, lol......let's just hope we all don;t go back to that, haha


I can see the headlines now...Poop once again dictates fashion trends!

So saying, wow you look like sh!t today., would be a compliment.


----------



## zachG23 (Aug 27, 2012)

.native Americans would have dug a large hole and after a period of time they would move their community aways away allowing the feces to decompose.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Or just put in your own septic system. They don't have to be a $10,000 set-up.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

paguy said:


> Or you could use three sea shells.


He doesnt know about the 3 seashells?

I just recently got a cheap camp potty, but a bucket and hole sounds like the cheapest and easiest long term option.
And no, I wouldnt count on the municipal sewer system to continue working in an event.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

hiwall said:


> Or just put in your own septic system. They don't have to be a $10,000 set-up.


Round these parts they all gotta be registered an 10K won't do it. Closer ta 13 ta 15 k. Gotta love them green folk.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

search engine "humanure" for a composting book , although i wouldn't use it to grow human food


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Sawdust and a 5 gallon bucket with a seat. 
Luggable Loo


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

"Round these parts they all gotta be registered an 10K won't do it. Closer ta 13 ta 15 k. "

What the county doesn't know won't hurt them. I'd put in a small septic and not hook it up until I needed it. If the inspector asks what is the hole for tell him you are looking for gold.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

My plan is to use a 5 gal. pale with a seat and burry it.


----------



## oldasrocks (Jun 30, 2012)

Back to the catapult or poop cannon and shoot it out the window. This way you can accomplish two things. First get the poop away from yourself and two create a "minefield" around your place. Esp useful if you live in a high rise.

we actually built a catapult at a gettogether and tried it.


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

paguy said:


> All of the above will work but, as someone already said they are short term. Even an outhouse will only last so long if it is not cleaned out.


You don't clean out an outhouse. You move the house to a new pit.


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I lived for years with the bucket and hole system. The loo was about 50 yards away from the house and the room was pretty fly proof (a must here in Australia). Emptied about twice a week into a predug hole, when the hole was within a couple of feet of full we'd back fill with soil and the following year plant a tree on it. We eventually built a septic tank out of a few old drums, worked well for years and cost nothing. Have a septic now and hate it, we'll be changing to composting bin toilets soon and the septic will become part of the grey water system.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Wellrounded - -"built a septic tank out of a few old drums, worked well for years and cost nothing"

Exactly


----------

